# BIG RIDE IN OHIO



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

SEPTEMBER 3,4,AND 5 is the powerline park ride in southeastern ohio if any of you guys are going let me know maybe we can meet up. LOTS OF MUD and some of the holes are DEEP. ( CANT WAIT ):rockn:


----------

